# new member saying hi



## Joshua_c_v (Jan 2, 2009)

my name is chris and im a new member here. i have been around model trains for about 15+ yrs. mostly around LGB. now my sons are getting into it and we are starting out in the n scale size. so i just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

welcome Chris. It is good to here a dad getting his kidds into this great hobby


----------



## Joshua_c_v (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks. my family always puts the lgb around the christmas tree, and this year my 2 sons ages 2 and 6 just laid in front and watched it go around for the better part of the day.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome:thumbsup:

G to N...that's quite a contrast in scales


----------

